# HomePod dysfonctionnement en stéréo



## david_68120 (3 Décembre 2018)

salut à tous. 

je poste ici en désespoir de cause. 

voila mon installation de base : 
2 homepod neuf installés dans la même pièce en paire stéréo 

quand je demande à Siri de mettre de la musique un HomePod se lance l'autre reste muet. 

seule solution débrancher la prise de courant ou sont branchés les HomePod et remettre le jus. 

une fois cette manip faite quand je demande à Siri de mettre de la musique tout se lance en stéréo. 
a partir de la quand je coupe la musique et que je la relance ça fonctionne. 

par contre après plusieurs heures de silence ou le soir quand je rentre du boulot et que je souhaite mettre de la musique je dois à nouveau refaire cette manip  :/

ça commence à me gonfler sévère

j'ai appelé apple qui m'a fait faire des manip dont entre autre dissocier les HomePod puis les effacer puis les réinstaller mais rien n'y fait 

avez vous une idée de ce qui ce passe ?


----------



## iBaby (4 Décembre 2018)

Une idée comme ça : ils sont bien tous les deux sur le même réseau wifi et sur la même bande (5 GhZ de préférence). Va te connecter à l’interface de ta box pour jeter un oeil.


----------



## david_68120 (4 Décembre 2018)

oui elles sont bien sur le même réseau wifi à 1m de la box d'ailleurs 
le wifi est en 2,4ghz je n'ai pas le 5ghz

ce soir rebelote même soucis quand je demande à mettre de la musique Siri s'active sur les 2 (je le vois grâce à la lumière sur les hompod) mais un seul mets de la musique. et quand j'appui sur le second qui est muet alors il se met à jouer de la musique mais un autre morceau (le dernier joué sur ce HomePod) 

je débranche la prise de courant retranche le tout attend 10secondes demande à Siri de jouer de la musique et la les 2 sont à nouveau en paire stéréo 

c'est en train de me rendre fou


----------



## iBaby (5 Décembre 2018)

Ce n’est pas normal que les deux s’activent lorsque tu parles à Siri. Il y a une enceinte maître lorsque elles sont appairées en stéréo. Tu as bien eu cette étape où il faut les regrouper, est-ce qu’elles apparaissent liées dans Homekit ?


----------



## Anthony (5 Décembre 2018)

david_68120 a dit:


> ce soir rebelote même soucis quand je demande à mettre de la musique Siri s'active sur les 2 (je le vois grâce à la lumière sur les hompod)u



Alors ça, c'est le meilleur signe que tu n'as pas/plus de paire stéréo. Comme le dit iBaby, lors de la formation d'une paire, un HomePod est clairement désigné comme l'enceinte maîtresse, et c'est la seule qui s'allume lorsque l'on utilise Siri. Tu as bien suivi les étapes de ce pas-à-pas ? https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2018/06/comment-configurer-une-paire-stereo-de-homepod-104271


----------



## iBaby (5 Décembre 2018)

Nous n’avons pas demandé à @david_68120 s’il avait un appareil iOS ou Apple TV pour configurer le HomePod et voir l’écran qui propose de regrouper les deux HomePod en stéréo. Comment fait-on si on n’a que deux HomePod ? Ce serait stupide qu’ils ne puissent pas fonctionner en stéréo sans iOS quand même. On peut toujours demander à un parent ou un ami qui aurait un iPhone, mais c’est un indépendant de notre volonté et lorsque on achète ses HomePod on ne voit pas forcément qu’il y a écrit sous la boîte « Exigences : iPhone récent ou iPad ou iPod Touch, etc […] sur la dernière version d’iOS ».  On peut commander un iOS device et le retourner sous 14 jours, mais ce n’est pas forcément facile. Je ne sais pas si c’est le cas de David, mais ce serait bien que les HomePod puisse s’autoconfigurer pour la stéréo.


----------



## iBaby (5 Décembre 2018)

david_68120 a dit:


> je débranche la prise de courant retranche le tout attend 10secondes demande à Siri de jouer de la musique et la les 2 sont à nouveau en paire stéréo
> 
> c'est en train de me rendre fou



Il y a aussi une manip’ à effectuer après dix secondes puis rebranchement, c’est d’appuyer sur la touche tactile centrale jusqu’à ce qu’elle devienne rouge je crois, afin de les réinitialiser. À faire sur chaque enceinte.


----------



## Anthony (5 Décembre 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Il y a aussi une manip’ à effectuer après dix secondes puis rebranchement, c’est d’appuyer sur la touche tactile centrale jusqu’à ce qu’elle devienne rouge je crois, afin de les réinitialiser. À faire sur chaque enceinte.



https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2018/06/comment-remettre-le-homepod-zero-104162


----------



## david_68120 (5 Décembre 2018)

salut merci pour les réponses 

les homepods ont été configurés avec mon iPhone X 
quand j'ai eu apple au téléphone ce week end on a refait un installation complète mais le lendemain rebelote. 

https://imgur.com/a/OwW5KfL

aujourd'hui fonctionnement un peu plus bizarre ma femme demande de la musique de noël un HomePod mets la musique demandé l'autre silencieux et quand elle le touche il met une autre musique. bref ça la saoul elle coupe tout. 

ce soir je rentre du taf je demande de la musique et la les 2 HomePod se lancent en stéréo  

comprend pas  (bon tant mieux mais bizarre quand même)

quand je lance la musique de mon apple tv4K nickel 
pareil à partir de mon MacBook Pro via iTunes / iPhone & iPad 

à priori seul le mode HomePod bug


----------



## iBaby (5 Décembre 2018)

C’est mieux alors ? Tiens-nous au jus[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## david_68120 (6 Décembre 2018)

bon bah c'était trop beau pour durer 

après avoir fonctionné nickel toute la journée voila qu'à nouveau en demandant à Siri de mettre de la musique un seul HomePod se lance 

ah puis le top du top c'est que maintenant l'assistance apple ne répond plus à mes mail


----------



## iBaby (7 Décembre 2018)

Si ce n’est pas ton réseau qui connaît telle ou telle perturbation, ce sont les HomePod. Je te conseille de te faire rappeler au téléphone par l’assistance Apple et de tout faire pour t’échanger les HomePod défaillants contre une nouvelle paire fonctionnelles. 
Tu es chez quel FAI ?


----------



## david_68120 (9 Décembre 2018)

salut je suis chez Numericable 

les homepod sont dans la même pièce que la box 

j'ai contacté l'assistance apple qui depuis une semaine ne me trouve pas de solution
la j'ai été clair un remplacement ou / remboursement des appareils. 

hier tous fonctionnait nickel ce matin j'arrive dans le pièce je fais "Dis Siri" mets de la musique ==> seul le gauche répond 
le droit reste muet ! 

je fais une pression sur le droit qui lance de la musique (mais pas la même) 

dans l'application maison les homepod apparaissent liés est sont en "lecture" quand je clique dessus le droit se met en pause mais le gauche continue de lire sa musique. 

bref j'ai débranché et rebranché l'alimentation des HomePod et le tout se relance 

actuellement pendant que j'écris ces lignes les deux homped sont Synchro en stéréo et ont mis la musique que j'ai demandé en Dis Siri. toutefois dans l'app maison l'icône des HomePod apparait en grisée avec sans réponse en rouge en dessous. ==> impossible de commander mes homepod via l'app maison
je ne comprend plus rien


----------



## iBaby (9 Décembre 2018)

Mais comment ça se fait que tu n’aies pas le 5ghz ? Tu ne l’as pas du tout ou bien il n’apparaît pas dans les paramètres wifi ? Parce que si ton réseau est surchargé en 2,4ghz ça pourrait donner ce problème (je dis bien ça pourrait, je le dis juste comme ça). Si tu peux l’avoir ça vaudrait le coup de mettre les doigts dans les réglages de ta box... Que vois-tu dans l’interface de ta box Numericable, au sujet des homepod ?


----------



## david_68120 (13 Décembre 2018)

ma box ne propose que 2,4ghz pas de 5 

et dans le menu réseau de ma box je vois les 2 homepode connectés sur le réseau principal 2,4ghz


----------



## iBaby (14 Décembre 2018)

Selon toi, la source du problème est-elle dans tes HomePod ou dans ton réseau Numericable ?


----------



## david_68120 (15 Décembre 2018)

je vais avoir bientôt la réponse 

j'ai acheté des bornes orbi de netgear (ça faisait longtemps que j'avais envie de booster le wifi de ma maison) la galère avec les HomePod a été le déclic 

donc tout tourne en wifi AC 5ghz à la maison et depuis aucun bug

je croise vraiment les doigts (ça ne fait que 24h donc attendons) 

et au passage malgré mes relances Apple ne me répond plus ni par mail ni par téléphone ==> sur ce coup je ne vais pas leur faire bonne presse


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (17 Décembre 2018)

Bonne chance David, j’ai eu aussi différents bugs (avec un seul HomePod), je suis ton expérience de très près, j’avais très envie d’en prendre un deuxième et je dois avouer que ça me refroidit. La réaction du service client d’Apple ne m’étonne pas, le HomePod a l’air également d’être un mystère pour eux...


----------



## david_68120 (18 Décembre 2018)

Salut à tous. 

alors j'ai mis un peu de temps pour répondre mais je voulais un minimum de recul. 

alors tout fonctionne nickel plus aucun bug !!!!

c'est parfait. 

en conclusion de mon expérience : 

pour ne pas être emmerder mieux vaut avoir un wifi performant (si vous avez une vieille box la case borne wifi sera certainement obligatoire) 
apple est nul au niveau du SAV sur ce point ==> j'ai réellement senti que mon interlocuteur en avait marre au bout de 3 rappels ==> indigne du tarif et du positionnement des produits de la marque. 
maintenant que tout fonctionne je dois reconnaitre que 2 HomePod en stéréo (même si ça a un cout très élevé) c'est vraiment du beau matos.


----------



## Anthony (19 Décembre 2018)

Merci d'être revenu pour la conclusion ! C'est vraiment intéressant, je vais essayer de simuler les mêmes conditions, ça pourrait être un papier si ça se confirme.


----------



## speedlink (23 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour j’ai également eu des problèmes avec mon wifi, ma box diffusait en 5ghz et 2.4ghz avec le même nom et mot de passe ce qui faisait que mes différents appareils se connectaient aléatoirement au réseau de leur choix. Du coup j’avais souvent des coupures de son ou un HomePod qui ne voulait pas se connecter. 
Après avoir réinitialiser plusieurs fois les HomePod et attendu chaque mise à jour en me disant que le problème venait peut-être de là, j’ai décidé de modifier mon wifi et depuis aucun problème. 
La solution a été de séparer le 5ghz du 2.4ghz pour obliger les HomePod à se connecter uniquement au 5ghz. J’ai gardé le 2.4ghz uniquement pour une ampoule connectée qui ne supporte pas le 5ghz.


----------

